# Query re 12 week scan



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi,

I wonder if you can help? We had our nuchal scan today and the sonographer said that she wasn't going to comment on the NT measurement, as risks could be assessed up or down, based on the blood test results. We thought is was an odd remark, but didn't push it. However, I've come home and 'googled' our result and now got myself into the most terrible state. The NT measurement was 4.7mm at exactly 12 weeks. Otherwise the baby's measurements look fine. We did have bloods taken, but were told they may take as long as 2 weeks to come back, given the holidays and postal delays etc. We were be out of our minds with worry by then, so are looking at booking a private scan and bloods in the meantime. 

My question is really about what happens next, assuming that the bloods confirm that our risk of chromosonal abnormalitiy/cardiac defect etc is very high. Will we be offered further scanning, CVS, or amnio and, if so, when are CVS or amnio normally done and how long does it take for the results to be available/how accurate are they?

Sorry, one more question. Ours was originally a twin pregnancy, but one twin died at around 8.5 weeks. As we are just 12 weeks, is it likely that my HCG levels will still be high, or would you have expected them to return to 'normal' for a singleton pregnancy by this stage? I'm just wondering whether the blood results will be in any way skewed by the fact that my hcg levels were probably higher a few weeks ago?

After losing one twin this pregnancy and waiting so long for it, we are obviously distraught so any help or info you can give would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Jenny xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jenny. 

As midwives we not the best equipped to answer this a screening specialist midwife or a consultant would be better. 

If your result is high they would offer you a Cvs or Amnio. I think Cvs upto 14wks but not sure on that date. The results - provisional results are available within 3 days these are not 100% accurate. The accurate results can take upto 2wks. 

Regarding your HCG levels and originally twin pregnancy honestly I don't know as midwives we would not be involved with monitoring  that sorry! 

Sorry cannot answer all your questions but would not want to give you inaccurate information. 

If we can help you any further please ask away. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to reply anyway.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jenny I know it's easy for me to say but try not to worry. It is only a risk, even a high risk of 1 in 10 90% are unaffected. 

When is your next appointment 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't been given one, and obviously can't speak to anyone now until Tuesday.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would ring your hospital on Tuesday and ask to speak to the screening midwife she will be able to give you more specialised advised. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Kaz. We're going to do that and also leave a message for our Consultant. If we're going to have to face CVS etc, we sort of want to get on with it all.

Jenny


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I'm sure. They will advise you. Here if you need us xxx


----------

